# The Whole Ball Of Wax



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2015)

This is something you don't see everyday. It's an Edition one of the Machinerys Handbook in its original package. I bid for a bit but that one guy is set on owning it. I already have one so no sense in driving the price up on him. He will pay enough as it is.

 "Billy G"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191677022282?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## hvontres (Sep 4, 2015)

Hmm, seems a bit steep for me  And it dosn't even have the thumb holes.  But that put the $90 for a current large print edition into perspective.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2015)

To a collector that is not a steep price. None of the early editions had thumb holes, they started with Edition #6. Also there was information in this Edition that is no longer in the latest Edition #29. If you think that is high, you don't want to know what I paid for one in immaculate condition without the box. None of us can put a price on another persons happiness.

"Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Sep 4, 2015)

I thought my 11th edition was old, but that one is in great shape. I have to wonder how many of them (In boxes) are left.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 4, 2015)

In boxes  I've only see 2 Andre. The 11th that you have is the most popular edition. There are a whole lot of them. My #1 is in the original box. It's in much better shape than the one on the bay now. I need only #3, #4 and #8 and I have all 29 Editions. 2016 should bring #30 on board.

 "Billy G"


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 4, 2015)

I have an original fifth edition that is in fair shape that was given to me several years ago.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2015)

#5  seems to be the bottom line for most owners Ken. It was the first to change from #1.  #1  thru #4 are identical except for Edition numbers and printing dates. A new Edition comes out about every 4 years, #1 thru #5 are Copyright 1914, #6 is Copyright 1914, 1924.

#1 printed - 1914, #2 printed - 1915, #3 printed - 1916, #4 printed - 1917, #5 printed -  1919  and #6 - printed in 1924.            

"Billy G"


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 5, 2015)

I want to be in your Will, Billy


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2015)

Half my neighborhood does to.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 5, 2015)

I have an American Machinist's Handbook by Colvin & Stanley second edition dated 1920. It's not in the best of shape but is all there. Seems someone folded it in half at some point in time. It was in the drawer of an old tool box. It even has the name of the owner and where he worked written inside.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2015)

Sold at $555.00. Someone has to be PO'd. A sniper took it right out from under him. Bummer.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 5, 2015)

Reality time. A full set of Machinerys Handbooks, just the Tool Box Editions, is worth about $8000.00. Add in the Guides, Large print editions and Student editions and you are looking at a $15,000 price tag. How ya like those apples. Keep in mind for these prices all must be in excellent condition. I know of only one collection of this caliber. He estimates his at $25,000.

"Billy G"


----------

